# Rancilio s27



## Bertone (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello everybody,

I like to introduce myself ..I'am from the the Netherlands and need some help ...in the Netherlands can't find any forum about the RANCILIO S27..Saïd..so my question is ( as good as it get in my poor englisch) I get this machine a cople off weeks ago..and want to ask if anybody can give me some information...the pressostaat is for the pomp presure...clockwise higher..? and where can I find the OPV for the higher tempeture off the brewgroup...and what is the normal pomp presure and what the Brew tempeture..? If possible please send me some pics so I now where to find both...!









Thks I waiting for you're answer..
















regards Bertone


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

See this thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13556-My-Rancilio-S27-refurb

diagrams and manuals on page 3


----------

